# Have to brag a bit!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

This is my daughter with one her Grand Champion awards!! She got 3 at our fair this year...one in Dairy Goats, one in Junior Goat Showmanship (both of these with our big red doe, Cinnamon) and one in Food Preservation for the cheddar cheese made from our goats milk!! Our 4H gives a special prize for Grand Champions at the end of year Awards Banquet....and this year it was a blanket. Lizzie got 3...I am so proud of her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!! thats awesome


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

As well as you should brag!!! Good job Lizzie!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super, congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Way to go Lizzie  Congrats !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great going Lizzie!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She'll keep nice and warm this winter and keep in mind the hard work she put into her projects. :O)


----------

